# Marketplace Ads and e-mails



## grgs (Sep 18, 2011)

I have an ad up in the Marketplace.  I happened to log in and saw that an interested party had left a message several days ago.  Shouldn't that message have come through my e-mail?  I sent myself a test message from using an e-mail address that not on file with my TUG account.  It shows up in the message folder in the Marketplace, but I didn't get an e-mail.  

Is this related to the spam problem reported last month?  I did check and TUG does have my correct e-mail address.

Thanks,

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Glorian - I know this is obvious, but did you check your spam email folder?


----------



## grgs (Sep 18, 2011)

Obvious questions are ok--especially since I hadn't checked my spam folder!  However, I looked and there aren't any TUG messages there.  I have successfully received TUG PM e-mail notifications lately.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2011)

Was the message that you didn't receive a spam message?


----------



## grgs (Sep 19, 2011)

Not as far as I can tell.  I didn't get notification of my test message yet.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 19, 2011)

notification emails are sent instantly, however its merely just a small message that tells you "hey someone sent you a message on TUG"

many times these messages are intercepted by spam filters or blocked outright by your ISP....this isnt something we can control unfortunately.

the actual message itself sent by the interested party is stored on the TUG server, not sent to you directly...so if by chance this happens, you will always be able to log into TUG and read your messages.


----------

